# Slide Show from last job



## guido (May 13, 2001)

Hey, I made a slideshow from the last road and sidewalk job we had in the fall if anyone would like to see it. Its 17 MB, about 150 pics! I loaded it onto "x-drive" but I guess the link is only good for 7 days it says so go check it out if you'd like!

http://www.xdrive.com/share/980270163057WQ45f6FrpIpQYmUCOmFc

Hope you all Enjoy!


----------



## rdh (Jan 1, 2001)

guido 
i tryed it and it say unavailable did i miss out?


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*Sorry!*

X-Drive wasn't much into Sharing files with others!! I guess a bunch of people downloaded it from here and bogged down the system ( or so they say) so they deleted it. Sorry about that. I'm Uploading it to I-Drive as I speak (or type I guess)so when I'm finished I'll put the new link here so you can download it with no problems I hope. I'll also put a link on my site. Thanks for having patience. Hope those of you that already downloaded it enjoyed it.

I'll post the new link ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*OKAY!!*

Got it moved now so it should be permanently here. Its at idrive.com. Go to Guidosequipmentpics and the file is called flightline road. Should be easy enough. If you have any problems just e-mail me. Thanks!


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*SORRY!*

One more thing....if anyone ends up downloading this off of idrive.com (where it is now) let me know that it works!! Thanks a lot!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Guido I can never get into any of your pics I can't get this idrive to do anything .


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*hmmmmmmm*

go to idrive.com and on the left where it says visitors, type guidosequipmentpics and click visit. Then in the box there is a file that says flightline road or something along those lines, just click on it and you should be good.


----------

